# Orange Chromides



## Sharkdude (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking for some but the online dealers are out of stock. Does anyone know where I might be able to get some? Online or locally is fine. I've already talked to Dave at somethings Fishey and the owner of Jurassics in Mayfield.


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Orange (Etroplus maculatus) & Green (Etroplus suratensis) Chromides are of India origin. I believe these 2 and another one (Etroplus Canarensis) is the only cichlid found in India. 
http://indianaquariumhobbyist.com/galle ... s_001.html
Also, the invasion of the Cichlid species ends here in India. They are not found anywhere east, beyond India. They are basically brakish water cichlids. Personally, I have never seen it in any of the LFS since I live in India. I know, that the fish in the wild can be found at a small river stream on the outskirts of Mangalore city near the Kumaradhara River though its been reported that the fish is available in the Western coast of India.

The water parameters in the river for this fish are :
Kh - 2 deg; Gh - 2 deg; pH = 6.5; Temparature - 26-33 Deg C; TDS - 40 ppm; Conductivity- 85 microsiemens

You can try this link - http://hp.tripod.com/siapri.htm
You can also try Vinny (he is in the US, i believe) - http://mikejacobs.50megs.com/CollectingIndia.html


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Sharkdude (Nov 20, 2011)

My lfs was finally able to get some in. I picked up 6 of them but two died in the last 48 hours. I'm still on the hunt for some more.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You should use the trading post.


----------

